# skeeta lagoon



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

nice fish! Sky looked ugly, good job time it!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Good job on da fish. Getting caught in one of those storms is no fun at all.....or so I have heard. :-[


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice fish. Looks like a good morning.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Two things...

First, getting out early, catching some great fish, beating the rain to the ramp all make for a great day!

Second, I have a nice camera I could bring along, and I'd be happy to take pics of your fish and mine...I just need a phone call and some compensation to make up for the job I would lose after a couple days missing. ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Fishin' during the work week, it's a good thing!


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice trip!


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

yeah definately wasn't a bad day ;D i'll be headin out in the mornin again hopin to have some new pics!!


----------



## RFNA (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice! beautiful looking reds


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice day of fishing. That place always beats me up, but I don't go there often enough. 
If I lived in Mims, I would be there all the time.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Canoeman, it's beat me up for years. I grew up fishing in St. Aug, and it's a different world around here, takes a lot of learning. No tides, no real current, different ball game.


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

yeah its definately different than other areas where your used to fishing tides, and using the tidal stages to know what the fish are doing...it has taken me some time to learn the area, luckily enough for me ive been fishing it since i was a kid with my dad so now its like which school do i want to look for today ;D ;D... If you ever come this way and need any info on where to start looking for some fish let me know, be glad to help ya out.. and oh yeah ive been shut down there many of times myself :-[ :-[ 
but i guess thats why it called fishin..not catchin


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Sweet reds and trout! [smiley=1-beer.gif] Those are great pictures considering what you used to take them. [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------

